
Ask HN: How is the CoronaVirus global shutdown impacting your business? - keithnz
For our business (New Zealand), while our customers are still active and are all primary industry&#x2F;government type customers, our supply chain from various Asian countries is a mess.  A friend of mines IT contracting firm is having lots of upcoming projects cancelled.
======
jblake
I run a SaaS company for event organizers (sell tickets, etc)... it's a ghost
town. It's kind of nice actually, I get to catch up on work in peace. I've
been installing and customizing Datadog, fixing some rare bugs, finally
getting around to that feature...

But, some revenue before July would be nice.

------
el_dev_hell
I recently moved from a SAAS startup in the health space to a SAAS startup in
the construction space.

Construction has completely stopped future scheduling for anything non-
critical.

This is looking like a not-so-great career move on my part (hindsight is
always 20-20).

